# Invasion Of Gigantic Burmese Pythons In South Florida Appears To Be Rapidly Expanding



## News Bot (May 21, 2008)

*Published:* 20-May-08 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

The invasion of gigantic Burmese pythons in South Florida appears to be rapidly expanding, according to a new report from a researcher who's been chasing the snakes since 2005. The new document follows the February release of a U. S. Geological Survey climate map that showed -- based solely on climate, not habitat -- pythons could potentially survive across the lower third of the United States.

*Read More...*


----------



## krusty (May 23, 2008)

thats so cool,they can pay me to go and catch them.....lol.


----------

